# Muay Thai Shorts....



## MT.saMy (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
At the risk of sounding stupid, I wanna ask a question about shorts for MT.

I've been training a couple of months and i just wear Nike sweats...but everyone else sports these elaborate MT shorts...

I wanted to know 
A) is there any FUNCTIONAL need for MT style shorts? or are they purely aesthetic??
B) What should i be looking for when i buy MT Shorts?
C) Which are the popular brands?
D) What's the quality like? are they worth $30-$40?
E) Any paticular fabric better than the others??
F) What brand do you prefer? Why?

I'd really appreciate detailed genuine responses.....

THANK YOU in advance.....


----------



## Slihn (Mar 26, 2009)

MT.saMy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> At the risk of sounding stupid, I wanna ask a question about shorts for MT.
> 
> I've been training a couple of months and i just wear Nike sweats...but everyone else sports these elaborate MT shorts...
> ...


 
Honestly man there is nothing magical about Thai shorts. There are ALOT of big name , but honestly the cheaper ones work the ssme as more expensive .

Some brands include Fairtex , Raja (they make REALLY cool designs) , King , Windy.

Here is a link to a site that sells ALOT of shorts.

www.muaythaistuff.com

Most shorts are cost in the $20. If you pay more than that , then you are just paying for the name. Fairtex shorts will be more expensive because of the name.

Just remember , above all they are just shorts.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Slihn said:


> Honestly man there is nothing magical about Thai shorts. There are ALOT of big name , but honestly the cheaper ones work the ssme as more expensive .
> 
> Some brands include Fairtex , Raja (they make REALLY cool designs) , King , Windy.
> 
> ...


No argument there. Any pair of shorts should suffice, even cut-off sweats. If there's anything that might play a role, it's the length. I keep mine cut above the knee, since anything lower seems to get caught when throwing knees, but that's just me.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Just one thing...if you are sticking to MT then MT shorts are great but if you decide you want to do some grappling with a BJJ or MMA club please don't wear your MT shorts! :xtrmshock
( I was looking for the little smiley with hands over eyes in shock lol)


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 27, 2009)

Although any shorts will do, the shorter the better.  If you have longer shorts it becomes a hinderance to block high as well as knee to the head once you become sweaty.   If you ever watch the thai's they even roll up the sides of their shorts in an effort to expose more of their outer thigh.  This allows them to knee/block higher as well as kick higher.  

For most people it doesn't matter because they don't have enough flexibility for their shorts to get in the way.  But once you have increased your flexibility to a large dgree, the last thing you want is your shorts hindering how high you can block/kick/knee


----------



## Akira (Mar 29, 2009)

All the brands mentioned so far are great.  My favourite brand is Twins because they just seem to fit a bit better than my Raja shorts.  Another cheap popular brand is Thaismai


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 30, 2009)

Akira said:


> All the brands mentioned so far are great. My favourite brand is Twins because they just seem to fit a bit better than my Raja shorts.


 
I also preffer Twins :bangahead:

no special reason..just seem to fit me better.


----------



## Bangis (Apr 1, 2009)

there are satin and nylon trunks.  nylon is cheaper in cost and i would assume, in quality too.  all of my trunks are satin and are cut on the sides a few inches to allow for high kicks and checks.


----------



## ManLar (Nov 13, 2014)

The legs of Muay Thai style shorts are quite wide to allow high kick. Right now there are "Retro" muay thay shorts that have the side cuts on the leg. choose the one you want. I get mines at Muay Thai equipment, Kickboxing shorts, Boxing MMA Gear | AusFight


----------



## drop bear (Nov 13, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Just one thing...if you are sticking to MT then MT shorts are great but if you decide you want to do some grappling with a BJJ or MMA club please don't wear your MT shorts! :xtrmshock
> ( I was looking for the little smiley with hands over eyes in shock lol)



Yeah buy specific vale tudo shorts.








Go on. Do it.


----------



## DragonNut (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is what you are looking for.
A Comprehensive Buyer's Guide to Muay Thai Shorts

Other than those guidelines, you really need to try them on and see how they feel, especially when kicking/kneeing.
With some shorts, like my TOP KING retro cut North Wind, will need something else underneath, like compression tights, if you dont want your underwear/cup to show in certain situations.


----------

